# Nothing shocks no more eh!



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Just got this email..

hi would like to offer you 100 for your last cat not bothered for paper work looking for pet. thanks

Well anyone care to write a nice reply for me to send back 

Id give them a nice one but feeling sorry for myself today got a lovely tummy bug..booo.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

we love bsh's said:


> Just got this email..
> 
> hi would like to offer you 100 for your last cat not bothered for paper work looking for pet. thanks
> 
> ...


'Thank you for your enquiry and offer. I'm sorry, I don't accept offers on my kittens and this is not a matter for discussion.'
Hope the tummy bug clears up soon


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> 'Thank you for your enquiry and offer. I'm sorry, I don't accept offers on my kittens and this is not a matter for discussion.'
> Hope the tummy bug clears up soon


 thankyou lynn :thumbup:


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

sorry, I prefer my kittens to go to homes where the new forever owners have a higher IQ than the kitten does......


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

this would b emy reply - I breed quality cats- FO !

on second thoughts just "FO" lol

Hope u feel better soon, I dont miss the small children tummy bugs x


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Out of curiosity why do you look for indoor homes?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I think you will find that the majority of pedigree breeders look for indoor homes. FOr a variety of reasons

a) the cats are breed to be VERY sociable and will go off with anyone
b) the risks of traffic, poisoning and bully boys is huge
c) these cats, because of their breeding, often have zero road sense and end up under the wheels of a car
d) they are a theft risk - often differently coloured and stolen to order
etc


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

lilythepink said:


> sorry, I prefer my kittens to go to homes where the new forever owners have a higher IQ than the kitten does......


So only Stephen Hawking could buy one, then? Bit harsh on the rest of us.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

spid said:


> I think you will find that the majority of pedigree breeders look for indoor homes. FOr a variety of reasons
> 
> a) the cats are breed to be VERY sociable and will go off with anyone
> b) the risks of traffic, poisoning and bully boys is huge
> ...


Thank you, I don't know anything about cat breeding so was intrigued


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> hi would like to offer you 100 for your last cat not bothered for paper work looking for pet. thanks


If that's exactly as the enquiry was written then

Dear X

Thank you for your enquiry offering 100 for a kitten. I do however think we need to narrow the parameters ever so slightly. I would obviously accept 100 Ferraris, maybe even 100 Mercedes or BMWs (higher end models only of course). I would even consider 100 gold sovereigns if you gave me good reason for offering such a major discount.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

BenBoy said:


> Thank you, I don't know anything about cat breeding so was intrigued


No probs . . . . . .


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

That last post made me laugh!

How much do these kittens cost then? Im curious....again :001_cool:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Anywhere from £350 to £1000 (sphynx!) depending on breed. You can get them cheaper BUT you won't get a guarantee they are what the 'breeder' says they are, they won't have had their jabs or been neutered, and will leave home far too early.

Mine are between £375 and £425


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

spid said:


> Anywhere from £350 to £1000 (sphynx!) depending on breed. You can get them cheaper BUT you won't get a guarantee they are what the 'breeder' says they are, they won't have had their jabs or been neutered, and will leave home far too early.
> 
> Mine are between £375 and £425


Are they neutered as babies then?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

BenBoy said:


> Are they neutered as babies then?


Some are - Spid has hers spayed/neutered before leaving. I have a contract which states that kittens must be neutered by 6 months but do point out that it can be done earlier than that.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

havoc said:


> If that's exactly as the enquiry was written then
> 
> Dear X
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry offering 100 for a kitten. I do however think we need to narrow the parameters ever so slightly. I would obviously accept 100 Ferraris, maybe even 100 Mercedes or BMWs (higher end models only of course). I would even consider 100 gold sovereigns if you gave me good reason for offering such a major discount.


pmsl top reply! shall i send this..:ihih:...ok


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

BenBoy said:


> Are they neutered as babies then?


I reduced mine they are up at £290. So theyare asking £190 less than im asking.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> pmsl top reply! shall i send this.....ok


Completely up to you. I would.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

havoc said:


> Completely up to you. I would.


lol sent. Will have fun if i get a reply back,well this has cheered me up.Thankyou havoc.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

It's obvious they don't buy quality anyway. Their keyboard is missing a £ key, a bit like those people who buy expensive new cars without working indicators


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

havoc said:


> It's obvious they don't buy quality anyway. Their keyboard is missing a £ key, a bit like those people who buy expensive new cars without working indicators


haha you have a way with words thats for sure.

The kitten in question i could have sold today to a different couple but as im feeling ill i couldnt do a viewing but oh well more snuggles for me tonight.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

lostbear said:


> So only Stephen Hawking could buy one, then? Bit harsh on the rest of us.


You've got a point there...... :lol:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

"Any prospective buyers will be thoroughly vetted before being considered as future owners. I will not waste my precious time on vetting anyone who cannot afford them, as such people will not be able to keep and feed my cats in the way they are accustomed to."


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Just looked at your website - which kitten is it you have left? The blue tabby bi-point (bloody lovely, that one) or the lilac colourpoint? (probably lovely too, but his eyes are shut and doesn't have such wide-eyed innocence). 


I'm not in the market for a kitten, I hasten to add (I wish I was), - I'm just very nosey


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lostbear said:


> Just looked at your website - which kitten is it you have left? The blue tabby bi-point (bloody lovely, that one) or the lilac colourpoint? (probably lovely too, but his eyes are shut and doesn't have such wide-eyed innocence).
> 
> I'm not in the market for a kitten, I hasten to add (I wish I was), - I'm just very nosey


Yes its the tabby bi point hes a very nice boy one of the best in the litter.


----------



## jasminex (Oct 16, 2012)

If I wasn't at the other end of the country and also strictly barred from another cat I would snap him up - I love tabby points..


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

jasminex said:


> If I wasn't at the other end of the country and also strictly barred from another cat I would snap him up - I love tabby points..


Haha iv had lots of interest in him today,its a shame i feel so ill to allow a viewing..sods law hey.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Well I could afford to keep a pedigree kitten, just the outlaying cost of buying one  is a bit much.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Wiz201 said:


> Well I could afford to keep a pedigree kitten, just the outlaying cost of buying one  is a bit much.


But surely the outlay is about the same as a stiffish vet bill?


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Well, I had a moggy who was the price of 10 pedigree kittens in vet cost alone.....


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Wiz201 said:


> Well I could afford to keep a pedigree kitten, just the outlaying cost of buying one  is a bit much.


You have to think about the cost,it cost a lot to raw feed for 13 weeks,fully vaccinate,chip,register..you know you are getting a healthy kitten as parents are tested etc.You cant guarantee that much when buying a non tested non ped/or ped.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

With all the testing of both parents for a wide range of hereditary and non-hereditary diseases, I very much doubt if the price of a ped kitten even covers the actual cost of breeding them.

Buying a random cat or kitten and risking the cost of treatment for any of these diseases might well work out a lot more expensive in the long run. And most insurances do not cover pre-existing diseases, so hereditary diseases or ailments are often not covered.

Spetter cost me a fortune during the few years we had him, and he 'only' suffered from chronic cat flu and occasional stress-related bladder problems. And that is after reclaiming the cost for the initial emergency surgery for a blocked urethra from the rescue I got him from.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> With all the testing of both parents for a wide range of hereditary and non-hereditary diseases, I very much doubt if the price of a ped kitten even covers the actual cost of breeding them.
> 
> Buying a random cat or kitten and risking the cost of treatment for any of these diseases might well work out a lot more expensive in the long run. And most insurances do not cover pre-existing diseases, so hereditary diseases or ailments are often not covered.
> 
> Spetter cost me a fortune during the few years we had him, and he 'only' suffered from chronic cat flu and occasional stress-related bladder problems. And that is after reclaiming the cost for the initial emergency surgery for a blocked urethra from the rescue I got him from.


I agree,i mean there is nothing to say a ped from tested parents isnt going to get ill,but you have more to go off than a kitten whos parents arnt tested so it can only be a good thing.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

havoc said:


> If that's exactly as the enquiry was written then
> 
> Dear X
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry offering 100 for a kitten. I do however think we need to narrow the parameters ever so slightly. I would obviously accept 100 Ferraris, maybe even 100 Mercedes or BMWs (higher end models only of course). I would even consider 100 gold sovereigns if you gave me good reason for offering such a major discount.


This is brilliant, I must remember this one when we get offered a price, hope you don't mind me using it too :thumbup:



we love bsh's said:


> I reduced mine they are up at £290. So theyare asking £190 less than im asking.


Ohhh, if only I could talk my husband round to another kitten, and it's your tabby bi colour too...I love them. 
That is just too cheeky asking you to reduce the price even further, it's unbelievable the cheek of some people, definitely not worthy of your kitten.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sharonbee said:


> This is brilliant, I must remember this one when we get offered a price, hope you don't mind me using it too :thumbup:
> 
> Ohhh, if only I could talk my husband round to another kitten, and it's your tabby bi colour too...I love them.
> That is just too cheeky asking you to reduce the price even further, it's unbelievable the cheek of some people, definitely not worthy of your kitten.


Haha :thumbup:

well i didnt get a reply hehe..


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

That's a shame you didnt get a reply I really wanted a laugh . Shocking day ... Hope ya feeling better, I have three people off with the same ... Hence shocking day


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> That's a shame you didnt get a reply I really wanted a laugh . Shocking day ... Hope ya feeling better, I have three people off with the same ... Hence shocking day


no still feel sh!te my OH had it and it lasts about 3 days he said its a mutant bug :frown2:

nice busy day then rach.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> no still feel sh!te my OH had it and it lasts about 3 days he said its a mutant bug :frown2:
> 
> nice busy day then rach.


Done 12 hours today am knacked .. September is always a nightmare but with half my staff off makes it much worst ... Yes get them violins out. Lol ... Nice to be home to tea cooked and my furbabies tho


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Wiz201 said:


> Well I could afford to keep a pedigree kitten, just the outlaying cost of buying one  is a bit much.


Many people take their time selecting a breed or breeder, and save up while they are waiting.

The purchase price is a small price to pay for a healthy, well socialised kitty of your dreams.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> With all the testing of both parents for a wide range of hereditary and non-hereditary diseases, I very much doubt if the price of a ped kitten even covers the actual cost of breeding them.
> <snip>


The cost must vary wildly between breeds where a DNA test or two is all that's required (so £50 or so once), to those where HCM is a problem so cats have to be scanned regularly (£££ repeatedly).

For the later I am sure you are right. For breeds like Siamese & Orientals where (at present) the only health test is PRA which is a one-off gene test, it is possible to make a small amount of money _sometimes_. It's also easy to spend lots of money at the vets - C-sections can cost ££££.

It's also easy to forget about things like the mileage costs. I drove over 1,000 miles in total to take Lola to stud and collect her. At 50p per mile that's £500!

If I had had to take unpaid time off work the costs would have zoomed up.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Wiz201 said:


> Well I could afford to keep a pedigree kitten, just the outlaying cost of buying one  is a bit much.


People are always shocked when they find out how much I spent to bring home Molly Milo and now Millie.

I say come on you've bought a new tv, iPhone, tablet? Just the same!! 
They don't give you 16 years of pleasure do they?

I'm not flippant with my money by the way, work damn hard for it


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> People are always shocked when they find out how much I spent to bring home Molly Milo and now Millie.
> 
> I say come on you've bought a new tv, iPhone, tablet? Just the same!!
> They don't give you 16 years of pleasure do they?
> ...


It's funny isn't? And yet I never see that kind of reaction with dogs. My father in law is the worst - he was staggered at the price we paid for Claude (normal BSH price) so I have taken to just saying £1.75 any time he asks me how much anything costs (shoes, coats, cats, chairs) He has stopped asking.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Aurelie said:


> It's funny isn't? And yet I never see that kind of reaction with dogs. My father in law is the worst - he was staggered at the price we paid for Claude (normal BSH price) so I have taken to just saying £1.75 any time he askes me how much anything costs (shoes, coats, cats, chairs) He has stopped asking.


Haha, yes I'll have to try that!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

When I bought Mai Tai I had been saving for over a year - DH said if I wanted one I had to pay for her myself. I remember thinking every time my son needed something for his sport (he played roller hockey at the time and was always needing a new team shirt, blades because he'd outgrown his old ones etc) there goes my kitten fund 
Saving for something you want, like a pedigree kitten, does no harm and the initial out lay really isn't that bad - my new bike cost as much


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> When I bought Mai Tai I had been saving for over a year - DH said if I wanted one I had to pay for her myself. I remember thinking every time my son needed something for his sport (he played roller hockey at the time and was always needing a new team shirt, blades because he'd outgrown his old ones etc) there goes my kitten fund
> Saving for something you want, like a pedigree kitten, does no harm and the initial out lay really isn't that bad - my new bike cost as much


Couldnt agree more - got a young lad collecting one of mine on Friday, came with his mum to view and his christmas and birthday money and pocket money that he had been saving for ages for the deposit - something special about a child that is prepared to save hard for what he wants and I know he is going to love my Moose so much


----------



## Kotanushka (Oct 25, 2013)

spotty cats said:


> Many people take their time selecting a breed or breeder, and save up while they are waiting.
> 
> The purchase price is a small price to pay for a healthy, well socialised kitty of your dreams.


Before my husband met me he used to have moggy cats. Now he claims that only after having lived with our lilac Burmese he understood what the real cat personality is all about. Personality goes a long way.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Surly there is only one reply


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Steverags said:


> Surly there is only one reply


You know he tried his look again a few week later..ut:


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> You know he tried his look again a few week later..ut:


OMG the cheek of some people - but then I am always telling my son if you dont ask you dont get lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

wicket said:


> OMG the cheek of some people - but then I am always telling my son if you dont ask you dont get lol


..and no cheek no chance lol.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

We had an email once from someone wanting a Raggie for £150 as that is how much they found one for on a site like preloved, sent them a reply saying get the one on preloved but you could be paying that for a moggy when you can get a good moggy from a rescue for half the price  never did get a reply


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Steverags said:


> We had an email once from someone wanting a Raggie for £150 as that is how much they found one for on a site like preloved, sent them a reply saying get the one on preloved but you could be paying that for a moggy when you can get a good moggy from a rescue for half the price  never did get a reply


That's what we say, someone just said 'we just want ones that looks like one without the price'  Try to educate, but everyone seems to want a bargain, then are obviously upset when this 'bargain' isn't the real thing and gets ill


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> That's what we say, someone just said 'we just want ones that looks like one without the price'  Try to educate, but everyone seems to want a bargain, then are obviously upset when this 'bargain' isn't the real thing and gets ill


Had a guy come up to me at work saying he's got a Raggie when questioned about it, it turns out he paid £150, no papers, no vacs or anything, I told him he's bought a moggy, he tried arguing but I just tell him to prove to me what he has is a ragdoll. He doesn't like it when I occasionally ask " How's the expensive moggy"


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Can anyone else remember the ad where a woman wanted to swap a ped cat for a designer handbag!!??


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Jansheff said:


> Can anyone else remember the ad where a woman wanted to swap a ped cat for a designer handbag!!??


yeah only just though.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Jansheff said:


> Can anyone else remember the ad where a woman wanted to swap a ped cat for a designer handbag!!??


Yes I remember it well, that was just disgusting.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Jansheff said:


> Can anyone else remember the ad where a woman wanted to swap a ped cat for a designer handbag!!??


Ive seen ads for dogs swapping, like a pug for a bulldog, but they ONLY want girls (so can breed) and I did once see a dog swap for a phone


----------

